# Plant Weight



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I have some hornwart that I tried to plant in bunches in the sand but seems to always come up and float around my tank.

I'm thinking of tying them up in bunches then weighing them down. Perhaps using some sort of heavier metal twist tie?

Any of you guys have an idea? Or should I just use a rubberband and a rock? Thanks!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

you can probably find some helpful info in this thread:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/where-buy-plant-weights-23302/

I would avoid the metal twist ties as they will rust. I have attached them to small rocks before with fishing line or rubberbands


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks! Didn't know they sell weights at pet stores. Should've known.

I've just seen rubberbands rot too so that's why I was hesitant to use them. That's good if these weights are zinc and not lead. That can't be good to put lead in a tank right?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

honestly I do not know if the lead ones hurt anything. As for rubberbands, yes they probably rot in due time, have used them but usually not for very long. Chances are the weights at the LFS are probably zinc with lead being so frowned on nowdays. Will probably state on the package what it is. Hornwort usually grows pretty fast. I have witnessed mine grow atleast 1" per day. When it got long enough I just wrapped it around a rock and held it down that way


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

*Update*

Bought some weights from Pet Habitat in Coquitlam
Here's the product










Thanks!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I get some aquarium silicone and glue together a tiny glob of gravel with a short loop of fishing line sticking out.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I have seen some plant weights in King Ed pet store last week. They are on the back wall where heaters, air tubes are, but higher up. Ask if you can't find them.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

zap strap for bunching, they never rot, just do go to tight , and i used a hunk of slate or rock you can bury in substrate


----------

